# Ferret peektures :)



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Some recent pics of Mij, Edal and Teko

Mij dancing (excuse the poop!)









Teko in the Santa Pants









Mijbil giving Teko a bruise


















Mij lurves catnip









Teko ready to pounce









Edal









Teko









and Tia because she doesn't want to be left out


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Great Pics, they all look so happy.


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

:001_wub: What beautiful little fuzzies!

Clearly though, there are not enough pictures for me to be 100% sure, so maybe you should put up a few more :yesnod:


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

ha ha they are having loads of fun, lovely beasties.


----------

